# Craigavon meet up on Wed 4th June



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi all 
Hoping to catch up with those interested  this Wednesday 4th June at 7.30pm, Brownlow Community Hub, Craigavon.  For the first hour, I will be showing a few DVD’s from the BBC N. Ireland series “The Baby Makers” (Copyright permission granted) which follows the stories of a number of couples progressing through fertility treatment in N. Ireland.  After this, I will leave you in Emma's care and she will lead a discussion  about the DVD and how people are coping with their fertility treatment plans or other family building plans e.g. adoption.  Can you please let me know asap if you plan to attend E:[email protected]  Tea/coffee, scones and plenty of chat guaranteed.  I will also bring along information on Fertility open days at local clinics and the next Fertility Information Day to be held in N. Ireland.  Thanks


----------

